# Possibly fin rot? Need help please.



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

My goldfish has these lumps on his tail, not sure what they are and would like help, they have been there for over a year but in the past few weeks they have gotten way worse, please help. hes in a 20 gallon tank alone. his friend actually died tonight of an unrelated cause.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Finrot stats at the outer edges and works it's way in, usually, and it's also usually pretty fast.
This isn't finrot.
This is ulcers and septicemia, wit the lumpy parts being either masses of infection or cysts. You'll need clean water and antibiotics good for septicemia.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

k, i did a decent sized water change and started him on erythromycin and they already seem to be going down. Ill let you know how he is in a few days, thanks for the advice, i was beginning to think no one would respond


----------

